# Lake Kissimmee - New FL Record Bass



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

http://www.scout.com/outdoors/fishing/story/1567512-potential-florida-state-record-bass-caught?utm_source=SilverpopMailing&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=FC150728_wk4_1%20(1)&utm_content=&spMailingID=23145406&spUserID=ODkxNDk2Mzk1NDQS1&spJobID=602789188&spReportId=NjAyNzg5MTg4S0


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Dang, big bass!
Too bad she didn't get weighed on cert. scales, chances are she'll not be caught again.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Piggie !!! Awesome catch!!!!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Do we know if it was also caught with a MATRIX


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

his arms got to be tired holding it out like that. Nice bass.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

hummmm, are there anymore pictures floating around?


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice sow


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Realtor said:


> hummmm, are there anymore pictures floating around?


I say hmmmm also, big bass no doubt, 19 lbs I think is a stretch...I could just be a bad pic though.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

This one is 18.5 lbs from California, it's the girth that is just ridiculous when they get much over 12 lbs...I'd like to see more pics of the Florida one.


----------

